# HWH jacks



## C Nash (Mar 11, 2016)

My jacks quit working.  When I started extending them they touched ground then stopped,  They retracted ok but want extend.  Indicator light comes on and when I hit down the 12V motor runs but not hyd pump. Fluid level ok.  My manual says fuse in harness.  Have not been able to find it.  HR Vacationer 2002.  Any ideas?


----------



## vanole (Mar 12, 2016)

Nash,
Not sure of your jack set up. One piece of low hanging fruit you did not mention is did you try extending jacks with engine running? I know mine says deploy with keys in ACC position. However if your batts are low and engine running it might give you the boost you need.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks Vanole.  Mine also says in acc position.  Batts are full chg.  Will get out VOM latter.   Lucky to be in a level site now.  Found a fuse for jacks in the fuse panel but it ok.  My manual says there is a fuse in the harness at the pump,but if so they hid it good lol


----------



## C Nash (Mar 21, 2016)

Problem solved.  Batts bad so pay no attention to volt meters when on shore power. volts were 13.8 till unpluged.  9volts unpluged so was just reading converter output. Not enough amps for jacks


----------



## vanole (Mar 21, 2016)

Nash,
Glad you caught it. I was thinking batts was the issue.  Prior to replacing mine had same problem.  In that case was able to raise jacks with engine running vice ACC. Did not like the idea of futzing with the hydraulic T-handles to do it manually.
Good job and persistence pays.


----------

